# My new kitten is a very licky girl



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello! Im new here, Im a proud new "mum" to a gorgeous kitten called Pixie who was given to me by a neighbour from a litter. (mummy cat now spayed)

She is very very licky and loves cuddles. loves nothing more than to climb up on my shoulder and lick my hair and ears.. she also licks any bit of skin she can.. Is this normal? Iv had cats before (left them with my mum when i moved out) but they were no where near as affectionate as this little lady!

Thanks in advanced,

Oh also what "type" is she? Tabby?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is a very very cute tabby!
Don't worry about thelicking, it is her way of showing affection for you. This behaviour may continue, but may also stop as she gets older and more comfortable knowing that you love her regardless!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My new kitten amber also does it. I find it so cute.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks, apologies for the typing i have a soppy sleeping kitty on my typing hand lol.... 

she is completely and totally gorgeous.  

lets hope she still wants to be my friend on monday after her jabs!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.As the others have said the licking is nothing to worry about and although not all kittens do this,I think it is just her way of bonding.What a beautiful kitten she is :001_wub:


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

She is a very lovely mackerel tabby. As for the licking, consider yourself honoured to have been found worthy of it!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shes gooooorgeous 

I wouldnt worry about the licking either, lilly is just over a year and when she starts biting in her play, we say NO to her and she changes her mind from biting to licking


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> My new kitten amber also does it. I find it so cute.


That's so wierd. My new kitten also does it and her name is Amber too.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

SLI said:


> That's so wierd. My new kitten also does it and her name is Amber too.


Maybe it goes with the name amber


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Our new kitten Blake is very licky. Between him and the dogs, I've either got a very clean or very soppy face! It's quite sweet. His little brother, Chaucer, doesn't lick quite so much--he likes to suck as if he's nursing, which I'm also told is nothing to worry about, except that his penchant for doing it in the middle of the night is making me terribly sleep deprived


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww shes lovely... Welcome to the forum


----------

